# LFTS 11-4-16



## jstfish48162 (Mar 8, 2003)

Eating breakfast then jumping into the shower and getting ready to hit the woods in Southern Lower.

Good Luck everyone!!!

Be safe!!!


----------



## bassman00 (Feb 6, 2007)

You beat me to it! First sit of the season today, and it's about perfect out! Hunting the next 18 days!


----------



## bigbuckmiddaugh (Oct 16, 2005)

Should be a good morning!


----------



## tubejig (Jan 21, 2002)

Back at it again for an all dayer. yesterday started with some promise but had a really slow ending. good luck to all!!!


----------



## just tryin to fish (May 31, 2004)

Getting ready here in lake county light frost on the ground should be a great morning as long as last night's dinner all comes out now and not in the woods


----------



## blue ox (Oct 28, 2012)

Git r done. Everyone have a great day.


----------



## Wiretime (Feb 28, 2011)

Heading out the door for a Jackson county sit before work.


----------



## bowhunter42 (Aug 22, 2012)

One more day of work then I'll be hunting this weekend. Currently blowing up the toilet. Dank subway, think I got food poisoning. Coming outta both ends this morning. Better on a work day I guess. Good luck all.


----------



## headbanger421 (Jul 1, 2005)

Heading out now. Southern Ingham Co.


----------



## Chevyguy28 (Dec 29, 2010)

Got up early hoping to start the LFTS thread....apparently some people get up extra early for it. 

Coffee is brewing, few sips and a deuce later we we'll be heading to Richmond. Wind is ok WNW and light, we shall see what happens.


----------



## monczunski (Feb 28, 2006)

Leaving metro Detroit and headed to my uncles 80 up in mason county. Should be a fun drive. Some good pics been coming through lately. Good luck.


----------



## panfishking (Jan 2, 2011)

Heading out the door shortly in Roscommon Co. Good luck ladies and gents!


----------



## crossneyes (Sep 26, 2005)

Getting ready now to head out in eaton county, Good luck all.


----------



## jake6413 (Oct 29, 2009)

Heading out in Branch County should be best conditions this year up to this point


----------



## firemantom (Feb 12, 2005)

Ready to go here in Barry county. Hope this great weather has them moving, I don't think I can handle another deerless sit


----------



## B Livingston (Nov 21, 2012)

Seen a nice buck in my neighborhood! I live in a sub division  they are on the move!


----------



## WhitetailJunkie (Nov 3, 2008)

Was really hoping I could sneak out this morning but apparently work is not willing to let that happen. I'll be out tonight and over the weekend. This weekend will be the last couple hunts on my property for a couple weeks. Good luck to all out there this morning.


----------



## philablunt (Jan 15, 2013)

First sit on my 3 acres in Lansing been seeing lots of back yard bucks


----------



## goosebandit2 (Jan 7, 2013)

All settled in along a swamp in Saginaw co


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

Settled in Kent Co. Beautiful morning.


----------



## Whitetail_hunter (Mar 14, 2012)

Checking in from montcalm countys, got out here strapped on the climber then proceeded to step on all my arrows but 1 luckily. Guess I better shoot straight this morning.


----------



## dewy2232 (Oct 24, 2013)

Been settled in the pop up since about 7:10. Looking for any deer activity been a slow week for sure most days have been deer less.


----------



## PTPD2312 (Oct 19, 2004)




----------



## goosebandit2 (Jan 7, 2013)

Nice morning to be hunting


----------



## WACKNSTACK (Dec 9, 2010)

Stupid job, with ya'll in spirit until I go out tonight


----------



## 5333 (Oct 3, 2011)

Another beautiful morning to be out in God's creation. Haven't been out since Monday. Hoping for some more action like I had then! Heard one trot away as I was getting to my stand in the dark. Quiet so far other than the falling leaves.


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

bassman00 said:


> You beat me to it! First sit of the season today, and it's about perfect out! Hunting the next 18 days!


Go get em blood brother!


----------



## Wandering arrows (Dec 20, 2009)

Out in Ottawa


----------



## aph (Oct 21, 2002)

Live from west Isabella!! 12 hour sit and 0 deer yesterday... dad comes up and sits in my other stand for 2 hours and sees a shooter .. haha... today is perfect


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Something got down wind of me and was blowing. Thinking I should change spots.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## aph (Oct 21, 2002)

Hunting with my father and son... life is good fellas


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

Small buck chasing doe to the south of me


----------



## cstroh (Jan 3, 2013)

In stand in alcona Barton city area beautiful morning nothing yet but feels like one of those magical days!!


----------



## marcus619 (Jan 17, 2011)

aph said:


> Live from west Isabella!! 12 hour sit and 0 deer yesterday... dad comes up and sits in my other stand for 2 hours and sees a shooter .. haha... today is perfect


Not a good sign for me if you were in the stand 12 hours with no deer. Sitting out today but will be up to the farm beginning Sat thru the 17th. Hope things pick up today.

Good luck to all and be safe today!!!


----------



## Fisherman6 (Sep 1, 2009)

Nothing moving so far up in Benzie county


----------



## quick406 (Aug 1, 2007)

Nothing in Livingston county yet! Nice morning though


----------



## Dadof2 (Oct 21, 2011)

Beautiful morning here in the NW lower! Plenty of deer on the roadside this morning driving out.


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

Good luck all... Looks to be a good morning. Sitting in same spot as yesterday between 2 bedding areas. Passed a chip shot on young 6 here yesterday. May take a doe if opportunity unfolds.


----------



## drenthp (Jun 5, 2014)

Out again this morning in isabella county! Called in one of the shooter 8s with a can last night. Got him within 20 and smoked his shoulder . Tracked for a while last night will try to pick up trail after this morning hunt. Not too hopeful


----------



## TJD (Jan 29, 2006)

does are here, seen a decent buck cruising few mins ago


----------



## Spartan Surplus (Nov 2, 2016)

Out here in Barry County, Just seen a Monster couldn't get him to come in, heart still pounding though. Great morning, love it. Good luck guys.


----------



## Locked and Nocked (Oct 30, 2010)

Sitting in one of my favorite stands.It is a ridge top funnel so action can be hit or miss. Way more foliage than usual so not a lot of visibility.


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

You can tell it's getting prime,, 8:15 and already 3 pages, lots of action already here in Branch, shined my light on a good one on the walk in so I changed stands on the fly, he was with a doe and she didn't run so he stayed put, jumped in a ladder that's in a corner of the fence row he was in, it worked but he went by and it was just to dark to shoot, lots of grunting back in the bedding to my east, good luck everyone, first of 5 days for me !
Flight


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

Just put an arrow through good one! May have been a hair back but it looked pretty good. I have all day so giving him time.


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Was going to hunt a favorite stand of mine in alma, but the change in wind shift change my mind. 

Set in Oakland county looking for a doe. Keep seeing these little bucks. Just had a spike 10 yards away. Thought for sure it was a doe. Had my heart going pretty good.


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

No deer yet, but what a beautiful morning!


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

Well before light i heard one run behind the blind. By 8 am had a doe come past at 40 yrds. A few minutes after shes outta sight 2 does bust out on the edge of the nieghbors prop with a buck pushing hard.

Its on


----------



## huntr4life (Nov 30, 2005)

Beautiful morning in the central U.P. 29 deg. and heavy frost. Already had a doe and two fawns come by


----------



## crossneyes (Sep 26, 2005)

Beautiful morning, nothing like the smell of stagnant swamp water.


----------



## phantom cls (Nov 7, 2008)

Had a 6pt come in @16 yds


----------



## TJD (Jan 29, 2006)

Dinky spike showed up and chased the does off.


----------



## zep02 (Mar 29, 2007)

Beautiful morning in Clare County! No activity yet; sure is nice and calm!


----------



## Bowhunt (Jul 27, 2010)

Skibum said:


> Just put an arrow through good one! May have been a hair back but it looked pretty good. I have all day so giving him time.


Nice! Good luck on recovery. 

Out in Calhoun again. Three so far.


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

Good luck skibum!


----------



## hk_sl8 (Oct 24, 2011)

I concur it's a beautiful morning. 6 does and 2 forkies all cruising field edges in pairs. Waiting for my trail camera 10 to sneak by.

Just had 10,000 cowbirds in the trees overhead...was a beautiful racket! 

Enjoy and be safe, guys. The only way it gets better than this is to see some downed buck pics roll in. Good luck all.


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

View attachment 232396


No deer yet, but what a beautiful morning!


----------



## wdf73 (Sep 14, 2009)

Nothing moving here


----------



## gilady (Nov 20, 2015)

Good luck everyone from Livingston Co.


----------



## redneckman (Dec 7, 2005)

Heard something coming under the pines. Figured it was a raccoon until it flew up into the oak tree with me. Grouse stayed in the tree with me about 10 ft away for 5 minutes or so. Cool to see. Fog is setting in now too, can't see into the field behind me.


----------



## phantom cls (Nov 7, 2008)

Doe and a [email protected] 75 yds


----------



## tubejig (Jan 21, 2002)

Great morning for turkeys but not so much for deer. on and off drip of rain along with a wee bit of fog. Will need a pressure washer to get my stand cleaned. Me and that **** are gonna have some words if he shows up tonight.


----------



## T Brown (Dec 7, 2008)

7 does and two small bucks. Fun morning so far.


----------



## Bowhunt (Jul 27, 2010)

gilady said:


> Good luck everyone from Livingston Co.


Hey, what about the rest of us???


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

old graybeard said:


> Something got down wind of me and was blowing. Thinking I should change spots.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk



One incident, I would stay. 

I am out in Lapeer for a all day sit today, tomorrow and Sunday....yeeehaaa!!!!


----------



## kbreal15 (Nov 2, 2015)

Good luck this morning guys! 
Stuck in the office. Got skunked last night. First time this year. Only thing I saw was a small bear on the way out. Had to push him three different times till I made it to the truck. Luckily not a sow. 
Back on stand this afternoon. Hope the wind doesn't swirl like last night up here.


----------



## davewcrook (May 10, 2010)

Just let 8 point go by about ten yards. If i didn't already kill a buck I would have shot him. He wasn't that big, but he was bigger then the six I got


----------



## 5333 (Oct 3, 2011)

Just 3 long beards here in Ottawa County so far.


----------



## fishhawk15 (Nov 2, 2010)

4 does so far in Crawford co


----------



## Bighunther (Jan 28, 2012)

Shot a doe about 35 minutes ago. Can see my bolt and I believe there is blood. Have seen deer move through since then. Going to sit it until 10 at least. Good luck all! Gorgeous morning to be in the woods.


----------



## Fisherman6 (Sep 1, 2009)

Lone doe at 80 yards, very skittish. Think a buck was was around, she kept looking behind her. Hopefully she circles back around


----------



## Dadof2 (Oct 21, 2011)

Lone button. Wind can't pick a direction.


----------



## motdean (Oct 23, 2011)

3 came in behind me for 45 minutes 2 were bald for sure. They did an about face when the 3 squirrels came down the tree next to me.....slowly drifted in the other direction....


----------



## jwall1598 (Jan 9, 2014)

Out in Newaygo County, heard some chasing but haven't seen anything yet.


----------



## SHOOTN4FUN (Sep 1, 2006)

Beautiful morning here in Hillsdale no sightings on stand yet. Saw a fork and 8 cross the road just before pulling in this morning. 
Good luck everyone


----------



## Chevyguy28 (Dec 29, 2010)

2 BB under the stand, then doe with small 4 in tow. Grunting the whole way, rut is heating up in macomb county.


----------



## Wandering arrows (Dec 20, 2009)

One small 8 so far


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

Found a fresh scrape on the walk in


----------



## tom_the_chemist (Aug 24, 2008)

hk_sl8 said:


> I concur it's a beautiful morning. 6 does and 2 forkies all cruising field edges in pairs. Waiting for my trail camera 10 to sneak by.
> 
> Just had 10,000 cowbirds in the trees overhead...was a beautiful racket!
> 
> Enjoy and be safe, guys. The only way it gets better than this is to see some downed buck pics roll in. Good luck all.


Get one of those big one's today. I am in Nicaragua so can't hunt the rut. Will hunt through you.


----------



## hk_sl8 (Oct 24, 2011)

4 more does since last report and then all heck broke loose about 75 NW of me. Two does came out of a thick fence row blat-ing like goats and the big 10 came boiling out after them. 

Stayed about 75yds to the north out in a picked corn field. Stopped once. I turned his head with a grunt call but he stayed put and then their chase began again. Headed across the road into a standing corn field. 

Leaving me to sit here and shake. Wow...he was a brute.


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

Tagged out


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

I'm shivering.... someone tell me I need to sit here 3 more hours


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

Skibum said:


> View attachment 232413
> .
> 
> 8 point. My best bow buck. I'm beyond thrilled.


STUD.


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

QDMAMAN said:


> View attachment 232412
> Cool and foggy here in southern Ohio.
> Hanging at 20 in my saddle.


I'm a bit envious because I don't get to head to southern Ohio for another month. Damn responsibilities!


----------



## huntr4life (Nov 30, 2005)

9 does and fawns so far... Where da bucks at


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

Sci


Sam22 said:


> What county Tony? I will be in Ross Co Sunday for a week


scioto.


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

Great buck Skibum!!! Congrats


----------



## lodge lounger (Sep 16, 2005)

Great work skibum! Congrats!


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

Sam22 said:


> I'm shivering.... someone tell me I need to sit here 3 more hours


Hey teammate, don't give up now. Deer are on their hooves still!!


----------



## Fool'em (Sep 29, 2016)

Nice work Ski and Hubb


----------



## Hillsdales Most Wanted (Jul 17, 2015)

Skibum said:


> View attachment 232413
> .
> 
> 8 point. My best bow buck. I'm beyond thrilled.


Dang!!!!!!!


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

That's one county South of my spot. Let's stay in touch.


----------



## TJD (Jan 29, 2006)

Way to go skibum! Awesome looking buck. And congrats hubbhunter! It's looking like a good day to be In the woods.


----------



## hk_sl8 (Oct 24, 2011)

Skibum said:


> View attachment 232413
> .
> 
> 8 point. My best bow buck. I'm beyond thrilled.


Because the "Like" button only works once...

Like! Like Like!

Congrats on a great buck!


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Skibum said:


> View attachment 232413
> .
> 
> 8 point. My best bow buck. I'm beyond thrilled.


Congrats Ski, great buck!!


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Nothing after the first hour here in Branch county, sitting till 11:00 unless I see some movement


----------



## 5333 (Oct 3, 2011)

Another lone doe in front of me. Where are the bucks I saw chasing Monday, lock down?


----------



## tubejig (Jan 21, 2002)

Excellent buck!!!!


----------



## roo (Mar 30, 2011)

Hunting Ohio for a few days. Pheasant opener is today and there is plenty of guys out blasting at them. Watched the dnr plant 50 or so birds last night. Don't think many of them are left. 4 bucks so far out of this tree one last night and three seeking hard today. Not a single doe yet. Two would have definitely gotten shot at home. Third one almost got shot here and the 4th was a little 4 point. Didn't get very far in last night but figured I'd give it a shot and see if I want to move my stand. The three bucks today came within 300 yards of my truck then funneled down to me. Going to plan on moving my stand mid day about ten yards.


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

HUBBHUNTER said:


> View attachment 232411
> 
> Money shot


Where's the pic of the rest of the deer?

Nice shot, congrats!!!


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

Double post


----------



## Mathews Man (Dec 19, 2007)

STUD....Congrats Skibum


----------



## T Brown (Dec 7, 2008)

Nice work you two!!! Great buck ski! 

Waiting for this guys dad to show.


----------



## KMB2481 (Nov 12, 2010)

Congrats skibum! Awesome buck


----------



## redneckman (Dec 7, 2005)

Had a doe walk out into the field 150yds behind me at 10:20, sure enough she had company. No issue seeing antlers on him without binos. Grunt call didn't do a whole lot until I let out a snort weeze. He postured up quick. Wouldn't leave his lady and watched my way for what felt like forever. Doe finally left slowly in the wrong direction and he followed. Maybe later today they will come back my way to feed. They were heading towards a bedding area.


----------



## Ruthunter (Oct 20, 2010)

Nice Buck Skibum!!!!! #jealous


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Skibum said:


> View attachment 232413
> .
> 
> 8 point. My best bow buck. I'm beyond thrilled.



Huzzah!
Congrats Skibum.


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

Stay off your phone guys! This guy walked past me while my head was buried in my phone. I looked up to see him as he walked past my last shooting lane. I was sitting on a small food plot surrounded by autumn olives with a hinge cut area. I could hear some chasing around that hinge cut so hit my can call and he came in 15 min later. He made a U turn and came back into the plot giving me a 20 yd shot. I knew I drilled him and heard him crash. Main frame 8 with a sticker on his base making him a 9.


----------



## bounty hunter (Aug 7, 2002)

Always wonder how many times people mess up by being on the phone.


----------



## Captain (Feb 11, 2000)

Way to go Hubb.......now I can hit the road north bound.


----------



## WMU05 (Oct 16, 2004)

bounty hunter said:


> Always wonder how many times people mess up by being on the phone.


Cost me a gobbler last spring...


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

Skibum said:


> View attachment 232413
> .
> 
> 8 point. My best bow buck. I'm beyond thrilled.


Congrats. Beautiful buck and great pic.


----------



## PTPD2312 (Oct 19, 2004)

Great buck ski!

Had two doe about 10 and now a small 6 with left side palmated. He rubbed a tree like he owned it and walked on by afterwards.


----------



## Grandriverrat (Sep 2, 2009)

PTPD2312 said:


> Great buck ski!
> 
> Had two doe about 10 and now a small 6 with left side palmated. He rubbed a tree like he owned it and walked on by afterwards.





HUBBHUNTER said:


> Stay off your phone guys! This guy walked past me while my head was buried in my phone. I looked up to see him as he walked past my last shooting lane. I was sitting on a small food plot surrounded by autumn olives with a hinge cut area. I could hear some chasing around that hinge cut so hit my can call and he came in 15 min later. He made a U turn and came back into the plot giving me a 20 yd shot. I knew I drilled him and heard him crash. Main frame 8 with a sticker on his base making him a 9.
> View attachment 232418


Nice job Hub and Ski! Those are dandy's for sure. Congratulations.


----------



## lodge lounger (Sep 16, 2005)

OH YEAH! Way to go Hubb, congrats!


----------



## On Target (Jun 10, 2007)

Congrats guys, had 2 small bucks come by 1st half hour, and nothing since.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Way to go Hub!
Congrats.


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

HUBBHUNTER said:


> Stay off your phone guys! This guy walked past me while my head was buried in my phone. I looked up to see him as he walked past my last shooting lane. I was sitting on a small food plot surrounded by autumn olives with a hinge cut area. I could hear some chasing around that hinge cut so hit my can call and he came in 15 min later. He made a U turn and came back into the plot giving me a 20 yd shot. I knew I drilled him and heard him crash. Main frame 8 with a sticker on his base making him a 9.
> View attachment 232418


Great buck Hubb!

Headed to camp now to rub it in to my buddies. I am going to be insufferable LOL!


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Nothing since 9 when a bb by itself scams through


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

bounty hunter said:


> Always wonder how many times people mess up by being on the phone.


I know it has cost me 1 nice deer, but it has gotten me plenty of others because without my phone or tablet to read a book I would have been out in the stand for as long


----------



## G5monotech (Nov 6, 2007)

RMH said:


> One incident, I would stay.
> 
> I am out in Lapeer for a all day sit today, tomorrow and Sunday....yeeehaaa!!!!


I will be doing the same this weekend in Columbiaville. Good Luck


----------



## Walt Donaldson (Feb 23, 2015)

Skibum said:


> View attachment 232413
> .
> 
> 8 point. My best bow buck. I'm beyond thrilled.


Wow! Awesome buck, congrats on that!


----------



## BUCK/PIKE (Oct 24, 2011)

congrats hub and ski


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

Great deer guys. Congrats


----------



## knight54 (Oct 25, 2005)

Skibum said:


> View attachment 232413
> .
> 
> 8 point. My best bow buck. I'm beyond thrilled.


thats nice way to go


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

Great buck ski! Same to you hubb.


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Any mid day movement? About ready to switch properties


----------



## MichMac (Oct 7, 2016)

HUBBHUNTER said:


> Stay off your phone guys! This guy walked past me while my head was buried in my phone. I looked up to see him as he walked past my last shooting lane. I was sitting on a small food plot surrounded by autumn olives with a hinge cut area. I could hear some chasing around that hinge cut so hit my can call and he came in 15 min later. He made a U turn and came back into the plot giving me a 20 yd shot. I knew I drilled him and heard him crash. Main frame 8 with a sticker on his base making him a 9.
> View attachment 232418


Great buck and advice! I hope to be 20' up an oak by 4pm, hopefully I can demonstrate the wisdom of your advice!


----------



## WhitetailJunkie (Nov 3, 2008)

Very nice buck HH. Congrats on a successful season!!
I am a firm believer in your phone theory. Flash back to last year in Indiana...To disrupt the boredom of looking across the same corn field during an all day sit I was playing around with my phone. I look up and have an absolute monster coming in towards me on a trot. By the time I get my phone down and gun up...too late. In an instant my dream buck was gone.
Live and learn. Glad it worked out for you and he gave you a second chance.


----------



## wolverines (Jan 29, 2007)

stelmon said:


> Any mid day movement? About ready to switch properties


I just had a nice young 8 on a doe in the woods north of me


----------



## wolverines (Jan 29, 2007)

stelmon said:


> Any mid day movement? About ready to switch properties


I just had a nice young 8 on a doe in the woods north of me


----------



## Muskegonbow (Dec 31, 2006)

Two more hours at work then 12 days off. Congrats to the successful hunters today.


----------



## protectionisamust (Nov 9, 2010)

Congrats guys!! 

You guys are killing me as im watching the clock.

2 weeks off start in 2 hours!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wolverines (Jan 29, 2007)

wolverines said:


> I just had a nice young 8 on a doe in the woods north of me


Just had anorher buck on a doe come out of the same woods but going the other way. Possibly the same 2 but I can't say for sure.


----------



## roo (Mar 30, 2011)

Doe followed by a small 6 at 11. Got down at 1130 to move my stand a few yards. Having a quick lunch at the bottom of my tree before I head back up for the afternoon shift.


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

I saw 14 bald ones this morning...too bad every one was more than 400 yds away across 2 standing corn fields. Not one buck following them either...hopefully they will come my way before dark. I'll be in this stand all day!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Great looking buck Skibum! Congrats your
The man!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Congrats Hubb

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## jake6413 (Oct 29, 2009)

Did not see a deer until 1145 then a nice buck cruised by going to track in a little bit


----------



## headbanger421 (Jul 1, 2005)

Sat until 10. Saw 5, 2 were bucks. One spike and couldn't tell on the other. 4 got close but nothing gave up a shot. My dad saw 12.


----------



## fishhawk15 (Nov 2, 2010)

Skibum said:


> View attachment 232413
> .
> 
> 8 point. My best bow buck. I'm beyond thrilled.


Congrats!! That's a great buck


----------



## TKZ Outdoors (Sep 11, 2015)

Nice bucks boys!!


----------



## 5333 (Oct 3, 2011)

No action over here for a couple of hours. Hoping it picks up again soon. It is a gorgeous day to be in the woods!


----------



## wildness (Oct 24, 2011)

Just got out in ne newaygo. Had four feeding on a small plot. I was being lazy trying to get to back of property with climber now I am stuck at front. That makes two days in a row with mid day feeding.


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Taking a 20 minute siesta then headed back out.


----------



## redneckman (Dec 7, 2005)

Back in the tree for the afternoon. Perfect wind for this location. Forgot my sunscreen at home.


----------



## Matt3ddsteel (Jan 10, 2002)

Best morning of the year so far. Saw 7 different bucks. Called a big 10 point to within 50 yards at 11:30, but wouldn't come in any further. Sat until 1 and was still seeing deer until 12:30.


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

G5monotech said:


> I will be doing the same this weekend in Columbiaville. Good Luck



A little interruption this morning.

I guess a school bus tried to use the driveway as a turnaround and backed into the stone arch to the driveway. 

The police evidently had someone trying to open up the drive even though we have another entrance. Still can't get a car through there. All morning I keep hearing talking and stones a mortar being tossed around. 

I finally decided to get down and hustle over 500 yards to see what happened but they left. 

Did not see a deer (heard a couple......lol)this morning with the ruckus but I am back out now for the day.


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

Congrats to you successful guys. Nice deer! Had about 7 slicks of various sizes this am. Had a spike in at dark last night. Two 8's were in last night sniffing does. They were not with them this am though. Hopefully they are still around. Needless to say I have plenty of does that are regulars at this particular stand. Just waiting for one of them to hold a buck.


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

Heading back out now after washing my clothes....again. I had a tinks 69 hot shot spray bottle in my front pocket of my camos and as i was coming down the stik ladder at 12:30 my leg started to feel really wet... Sure enough that can emptied out in my pocket, soaked all the way thru my longjohns! I figured that might be a little overpowering for the eve hunt! All washed and headed back out.
Saw 1 small buck chasing 4 does about 10:30 Ottawa County.

Congrats Ski, Hubb, Lewis!!! Great bucks.....off to go get mine.


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

Holy crap dude!!!!


----------



## tubejig (Jan 21, 2002)

Went in about 115 and only saw a 6pt. long morning, but good weather. taking the rest of the day off to recoup. this sitting around and doing nothing sure is tiring.


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Back at it in Branch county, been on stand about 20 minutes or so, congrats to the successful hunters today, hoping tonight is my turn, good luck all!
Flight


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

Didn't get out of work as early as I would have liked. Just made it to the stand beautiful afternoon


----------



## bassman00 (Feb 6, 2007)

Very slow for me. Hunting in Allegan co (Hopkins) kicked one up to the stand, seen one doe at 10, then got down at 2. I have the next 18 days to hunt and heading to Ohio next week. The extended forecast doesn't look the best though, highs in mid 60s with south winds. Strange thing is I didn't see one scrape where they scrape every year. Anyone else here hunt Allegan co, what have you been seeing.


----------



## Wandering arrows (Dec 20, 2009)

Back out in Ottawa , congratulations to all that scored this morning


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

I'm guessing its due to the warm and wet fall but I'm seeing a bunch of very small bean plants volunteering out of the cut bean field on the farm. Can't recall seeing that before. Anyone else seeing that?


----------



## Fisherman6 (Sep 1, 2009)

Been settled for awhile here in Benzie for the evening hunt. First time I've ever sat in this area of the property. Hopefully a shooter makes an appearance.


----------



## B Livingston (Nov 21, 2012)

Been out in Leslie since noon. Nothing moving so far!


----------



## aacosta (Dec 18, 2015)

Back at it in Jackson County, saw 1 spike this morning


----------



## cast and tug (Apr 25, 2010)

Finally in stand, good luck guys!


----------



## jimbobway (Mar 19, 2002)

Great bucks ,congrats


----------



## wildness (Oct 24, 2011)

Have a doe browsing for half an hour now. Hopefully it's a sign of good things to come.


----------



## Honey Badger (May 10, 2013)

Good luck tonight everyone.


----------



## goosebandit2 (Jan 7, 2013)

Settled in my pop up tent in posen


----------



## bl_42 (Sep 26, 2016)

All settled in 20 feet up in kent county, good luck everyone


----------



## zep02 (Mar 29, 2007)

Back in the stand for the evening in Clare County. Pulled the memory card after this mornings hunt and had this guy show up last night. Hope he's on the move this evening!


----------



## firemantom (Feb 12, 2005)

Just gave a 6 point a pass, but he did look taste after not seeing any deer for a few days! Lol


----------



## just tryin to fish (May 31, 2004)

Been in stand for almost 2 hours now nothing yet only one bb this morning so decided to try a new area lots of rubs and a couple fresh scraps. Winds need to lay down blowing 10 to 15 here in lake county


----------



## zimmzala (Oct 20, 2007)

Settled in Clare county for the first time ever. Saw multiple bucks chasing on my drive up this morning. Let's see what the evening brings. GLA


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

Been back in stand for lil while now but checked a camera earlier and found on Nov 1 and 2nd two diff shooters cruising at 1pm. I couldnt hunt all day due to obligations and seeing that just burns.


----------



## HCTE#86 (Nov 16, 2010)

panfishking said:


> Heading out the door shortly in Roscommon Co. Good luck ladies and gents!


How are things this year up there panfish? Im heading up 11-10 through 11-20... hoping for a later rut like it's been down here so far.


----------



## Horseshoe (Oct 15, 2003)

BucksandDucks said:


> I'm guessing its due to the warm and wet fall but I'm seeing a bunch of very small bean plants volunteering out of the cut bean field on the farm. Can't recall seeing that before. Anyone else seeing that?


 I was noticing that here in Van Buren county as well.


----------



## Wandering arrows (Dec 20, 2009)

Got in stand at 230 , seen 2 bucks cruising so far, last one looked to be a shooter hoping he comes back


----------



## Dadof2 (Oct 21, 2011)

Good luck tonight boys. Had an eventful day with 9 seen total. Saw an 80% White piebald doe this morning. Came to full draw on a 120's 8 at noon and he turned on me. Quartering to hard for a shot. Bummed! In hindsight I'm glad I didn't let it fly.


----------



## crossneyes (Sep 26, 2005)

Congrats to the ones that scored this morning, nice looking bucks. Saw one small deer about 10 am never saw it's head good,thinking bb.


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

Took a week off from hunting for corn harvest, and a little perch fishing. My wife another deer before rifle seaso to make all her special stuff. Since we only have ten days or so I. Egged get it done.


----------



## Chevyguy28 (Dec 29, 2010)

Morning was great, seen a 4 chasing around a doe. Had a 6pt bed 40yds from the stand. Soaked a boot in the overflowing creek. Just got back out in the stand, boot is wet again apparently I didn't learn my lesson, wind is swirling and the sun is beating me in the face.....this is a disaster.


----------



## nelsonjr89 (Aug 9, 2014)

Been in the stand for 10 mintues and all ready had a 2.5 8 pt cruise by and what looked like a 3.5 8pt moments after.


----------



## ScrubBuck (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice buck skibum and hub


----------



## bigal06 (Jul 11, 2010)

Tonight's view in Indiana.


----------



## J D (Jan 19, 2011)

Got out 15 minutes ago stupid work western isabella county 
Good luck everyone


----------



## Locked and Nocked (Oct 30, 2010)

I sat until 1 this afternoon but on my way out I ran into a buck dogging a doe and a small buck actually being a doe. It's the time of year for mid day movement


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Our food plot is loaded. However, we have so many leaves I can't tell what they are. Prob all does since they seem relax.


----------



## J D (Jan 19, 2011)

Skibum said:


> Settled into camp in Mecosta and settled into my climber along the river. This has always been a good rut spot but nothing moving so far.


Can't believe your sober after you got the big boy this morning 
I for one would not be good luck this evening


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Age and score please









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## I'llbeoutside (Feb 2, 2003)

Locked and Nocked said:


> I sat until 1 this afternoon but on my way out I ran into a buck dogging a doe and a small buck actually BEING a doe. It's the time of year for mid day movement


Oh no. Now the deer are doing it too. Call him Bruce


----------



## Chevyguy28 (Dec 29, 2010)

454casull said:


> Tuesday the 15th, so many spreadsheets so little time. Did the dealership gig, write up desk, done with that! Time to kill!!!!


Shuffle, rearrange, hide,go hunt.


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

J D said:


> Can't believe your sober after you got the big boy this morning
> I for one would not be good luck this evening


I think I just tagged out


----------



## 5333 (Oct 3, 2011)

Skibum said:


> I think I just tagged out


Way to go Skibum, you are on a roll!!


----------



## B Smithiers (Oct 3, 2010)

Skibum said:


> I think I just tagged out


That's great!! Awesome day for you sir! Look forward to the pics.


----------



## Big CC (Mar 30, 2010)

Skibum said:


> I think I just tagged out


Jerk! #jealous


----------



## J D (Jan 19, 2011)

Skibum said:


> I think I just tagged out


Good God 
Good luck with the hangover at least it's Friday night instead of Saturday makes for a long drive home from camp Sunday 
Congrats ski


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Like I said congrats your The man Ski

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Chevyguy28 (Dec 29, 2010)

Nice job ski!


----------



## DoeMaster (Aug 24, 2012)

Just tagged out


----------



## J D (Jan 19, 2011)

Just had a doe go through nothing behind her yet


----------



## buktruk (Jan 15, 2004)

You guys are killing me stuck at work. Luckily my wife is out. I'll be out with my oldest boy tomorrow. Congrats guys keep em coming.


----------



## 5333 (Oct 3, 2011)

Another lone doe with no boyfriends.


----------



## Wandering arrows (Dec 20, 2009)

Just looked, yup still two tags in my pocket  good job guys


----------



## lreigler (Dec 23, 2009)

Just had my number one buck at twenty yards no shot. Drew back as he was leaving at 45 and thought better of it.


----------



## droptine989 (Oct 14, 2012)

Those points look legal to me


----------



## drl_1 (Sep 16, 2010)

Whitetail_hunter said:


> Congrats. On a side note if yourl used your restricted id dice him up quick. The man may have a problem with a few of those points. Just letting ya know not trying to be a downer. Damn nice buck you got there.


Thanks whitetail. The picture is a little deceiving, the points at the end should be plenty legal. Thanks for the advice though and the kind words


----------



## mattawanhunter (Oct 30, 2011)

Is there such a thing as a November Lull?

1st sit with out seeing or jumping a deer, a few scrapes, all small bucks sightings so far, must be my little limited hunting area.!?

Still it's been great seeing deer and being out there, loved listening and seeing the leaves fall tonight!

Congrats to all that have had a shot at a mature buck!


----------



## DoeMaster (Aug 24, 2012)

Here's mine. He only went 50 yards. I love standing corn. It might get boring sometimes but the wait is worth it. I sat from an hour before shooting time until 5:30. I was sitting until dark but I didn't pack for it, so I'm starving and thirsty! This is the buck that caught me drawing on him last night sitting on the ground. I shot him in the same spot but from a climber.


----------



## Ruthunter (Oct 20, 2010)

Had a big one locked on to a doe all night. Watched him for 3 hours. Wouldn't leave her side. Maybe in the morning. Nice work on the bucks tonight guys!!!


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

Awesome buck DoeMaster!


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Here is how my night ended:
5:41 - A buck is destroying a tree on the property line. Can't see who it is

6:05 - Grunt at buck as he walks away. Doe blows from 120 yards away. Chaos then happens with deer running everywhere and bucks chasing does.

6:15 - Dang neighbors dog is barking again. Figures when I am out hunting. Looks like my night is over.

6:30 - Buck is coming at me but I can't tell who it is. He's 3 yards from the opening and I pull back. He comes into opening. I think it's the 4. I let off and let him walk. Buck walks towards the house. Turns out it was the new 6 point. I grunted at him. He turns around and runs back. Then two does show up. He goes and sniffs the older doe that starts chasing her around the yard. Then she stops and he mounts her for a minute. Then she kicks him off. But, he wasn't finish. He then gets on top of her again for a few minutes. Then they take off.










Here he is from a couple nights ago.

Tried to get out of the tree at dark but kept getting treed. Finally at 7:20 I was able to climb down. What an awesome November 4th. I needed to tonight.

I am thinking I am nuts for leaving but its time to head north and hopefully kill a big one. They usually start rutting on the 9th on a normal year. I'll be back! Hopefully I don't regret it!


----------



## doughman (Dec 7, 2005)

Congrats guys living thru u this week as I came down with terrible strep throat missed 3 days of work. On a positive note I put my new climber together and hope to hang it Sunday. I will post a thread on here about stand placement all feedback by Sunday will be greatly appreciated


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

stelmon said:


> Here is how my night ended:
> 5:41 - A buck is destroying a tree on the property line. Can't see who it is
> 
> 6:05 - Grunt at buck as he walks away. Doe blows from 120 yards away. Chaos then happens with deer running everywhere and bucks chasing does.
> ...


That is the first breeding report I've read. All the posts so far have been chasing.


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

Ended up seeing a total of 16 deer today. 14 this morning all does/fawns a long ways off across the field. Sat all day and saw one doe across the field and caught a glimpse of a doe in the thicket by my tree when she bolted from what I think was a buck breeding her. Never did see the buck but I heard him walk away shortly after the doe took off. Back at it in the morning!!


----------



## Polkahero (Aug 4, 2002)

No deer today but I had 12 turkeys right in front of me including a rare smoke-phase one!


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

TVCJohn said:


> That is the first breeding report I've read. All the posts so far have been chasing.


It was wierd. He wasn't with her for more then 5 minutes. She was coming in between the houses with her fawn. He spotted her, gave her a quick chase and then stuck it in her. All over. No courting, no pushing, no forplay. All done in a few minutes. Talk about a quickie.


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

Polkahero said:


> No deer today but I had 12 turkeys right in front of me including a rare smoke-phase one!


I got one of those and had a turkey rug made of it. People are always coming into my office and asking why I have an owl on my wall


----------



## WhitetailJunkie (Nov 3, 2008)

Had a nice evening hunt is southern Lapeer County. I had deer all around me most the afternoon. Out of the 7 does I saw not 1 had a buck following/chasing. Still haven't seen any sign of the rut here except for the new scrapes showing up. No cruising bucks or chasing. Am I late? Is it all over? I hope not.

Congrats to all that made the shot tonight. I swear I was Ski post a downed buck this morning, and another tonight? Man what a day.


----------



## Mike4282 (Jul 25, 2010)

Finally had a great sit saw 17 total deer mostly does and fawns but did get to see 2 2.5 yo bucks one was nudging does in my brassica plot, not very aggressive or serious chasing as of yet.


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

stelmon said:


> It was wierd. He wasn't with her for more then 5 minutes. She was coming in between the houses with her fawn. He spotted her, gave her a quick chase and then stuck it in her. All over. No courting, no pushing, no forplay. All done in a few minutes. Talk about a quickie.


On tonight's sit I had 8 or 9 deer....does and fawns in front of me. These are the regulars that I recognize from seeing them so much. I would have thought one of the 8pt's from last night would be on one of the does....nope. That is 3 nights in a row at that stand with all of those does and the only buck I seen in shooting light was a small spike.


----------

